# Wallcreeper



## Artik (Apr 13, 2011)

I finished another with the genus of birds. Wallcreeper (Tichodroma muraria) . Life size-16cm. Apple tree, Linden, tempera, wax.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow. Beautiful. Gorgeous.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

A lot of meticulous detail, beautiful work Artik!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

The detail in that carving is outstanding!
A really beautiful piece.
Haven't seen them here because the Wallcreeper is not native to the U.S.!


----------



## mako1 (Mar 23, 2016)

That is exceptional.Do you sell them?


----------



## Artik (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you for the award.

mako1: Wallcreeper was made to order. Ornithologist Miroslav Saniga(youtube). There will be more cuts. Will be in the position of the flight.

oldnovice: Wallcreeper It is difficult to see the eye, because he lives in the limestone rocks. In Slovakia, only about 50 pairs.


----------

